# Getting the most out of smoking a bowl



## ShinjiEva69

Having lost my bong I am stuck with a bowl and a completely different way of smoking.  First off the bowl does not give a high as good as a bong does in my experience so far. 

 Being new to the bowl, I need to be told how to smoke properly to get the most out of it.  I need to know how to pack it.  I need to know how long to pull in smoke, how long to hold it, how to burn it, etc.


Or short of buying a new bong, does anyone have alternative ways of getting high without using a bowl?  I also don't have a bowl head or a 3 litre bottle or bucket so I think a gravity bong is out of the question.


----------



## dementedgoat

just pack it full and tight, not too tight that you cant inhale, but tight enough to get enough in there... hit it as much as you can and hold it if you want.... and hey, if smoking 1 bowl doesnt get you high enough, just smoke a couple more........ ive found that the herb out here isnt as good, where, before, id smoke a bowl (out of the same pipe) and be toasted... now i smoke about 2 or 3 to get the 'desired effect'

[edit]  o yea, dont hesitate to roll a j or a blunt.. theres TONS of ways to smoke, and im sure youll find another bong before too long


----------



## Amazon Bee

joints will get you more bang for your buck than a bowl, imo.


----------



## RaverStyleTim

if you want the best, get a vape. and no, joints are less effective because of the constant burning. not very effecient.  get yourself a grinder for your bowl too, it'll help.


----------



## alostlittlebird

bee: really? i hate seeing all that nice smoke just drifting away while it's not being hit

i like bowls so i if i want i can put my lighter over the weed and put it out until i hit it again


----------



## buttheaduk

nah a pipe is way better than a joint and requires less


----------



## H1erophant

Build a gravity bong, they're pretty simple to construct and once made they can just be left assembled of course you don't want to leave the water in there though.

Joints/doobs can be really nice if you've got the extra pot but I certainly don't think it's the best way to make the most out of your greenery.


----------



## xXTOKERXx

i prefer to smoke a joint, a bong hit is nice, and i find a pipe to bee efficient, the same way as drinking cider, tastes shit, but gets you fucked for less!

Joints are more enjoyible, bongs are fun and pipes IMO are just lame, dont flame me, my personal opinion!!!

i dont get why people are all like, getting the most outta this, that and everything! its fun to smoke socially! i dont like the point where my head is spinning and im bored, i prefer the comfort of smoking an 1/8 and been relativly high, not too mashed!

each to his own


----------



## DarthGuru

yes, smoking a joint will get you higher than smoking a bowl.  But the amount of herb in a joint is significantly larger than the amount put into a bowl.  A lot of it is wasted, but one joint will most likely get you higher than smoking one bowl.

In smoking out of a bowl, I believe how the weed is packed is the most essential part.  It should be packed tightly but not too much to the point where you can't inhale.  Repacking and pushing down after each hit seemingly also makes it hit a bit better.  INMO holding it in is a technique you can use with any device and will make you from a little to a good amount higher.  To each their own, however high they want to be off their hits.

Truthfully xXTOKERXx, I cant really understand what you are talking about.  I mean it's fine to have all your own preferences in smoking devices, but how does a pipe get you fucked for less?  I guess it makes sense that it uses less weed than a joint, but inmo a pipe is the least effective smoking device.  A bong or gravity bong, by far, is much more potent than a pipe.  Anyways joints, and blunts are more of my thing, but sometimes, it's just too easy to pack your pipe and get a couple hits when you just want to chill out and not get bombed out of your head, usually small and portable too.



> i dont get why people are all like, getting the most outta this, that and everything! its fun to smoke socially! i dont like the point where my head is spinning and im bored, i prefer the comfort of smoking an 1/8 and been relativly high, not too mashed!


 sorry can you rephrase or explain again?   Head is spinning and you're bored at the same time?  Sorry just having a hard time understanding that last part.


----------



## Morrison's Lament

joints = less efficient

The smoke escapes, end of story 

--- G.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Gravity bongs are suppose to be harder on the lungs to smoke.

Buy a sack, and do some trail and error.  Figure out what works the best for you.


----------



## H1erophant

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:
			
		

> *Gravity bongs are suppose to be harder on the lungs to smoke.*



I've heard that before as well but I kind of doubt it's truthfulness. I think people might say it because you're inhaling so much smoke with one g-bong hit that it irritates the lungs a little bit more and that may give people the impression that it's worse for them.

But with g-bongs you don't inhale any ash that you can with some pipes not to mention that at the end of smoking a few bowls I think you've wound up inhaling more smoke in total then with 1 g-bong hit (which is all most people I know really need) Thats just a hypothesis of mine based on the actual amount of pot used in each of those two different ways of smoking so if you know for a fact that I'm wrong please correct me. I'd test it out but I really don't care all that much.


----------



## Kanaba

while smoking with a bowl, the most important thing to keep in mind is DON'T TORCH THE WEED. that means that when you light it, don't let the flame hit the weed, but rather 'hover' the flame over the bowl, making a small back-and forth motion until the weed is sufficiently lit. I find this way conserves weed to the utmost. Bowl smoking is truly the best way to get the maximum number of hits from a sack... also, if you have a bowl that's got a pretty big suckhole, you might wanna invest in a 'Glass Screen.' these are little star-shaped pieces of glass that fit over the whole, but still allow you to get suction. This makes the weed burn twice as slow, and you don't get any scooby snacks as the bowl cashes.


----------



## EonBlue

^^^ untrue

always corner that shit, never hover or torch, corner it and youll get the most out fo your bowl. in case you dont know what that means, you light the lighter so that half the flame is lighting the bud and halfs on the outside of the bowl... thats a pretty shoty explination, but get someone else to do it....

i love to toke Blunts better then joints cus it takes more joints to get lit... blunts its one or two.... but always use a bong when you can


----------



## lyXw33d

nah i would go with kanaba's way

since i have a torch butane lighter, which has a hotter flame than a normal lighter, i can just hold it near the weed without burning it in excess...


----------



## Blowmonkey

^^ Hehe, I believe that the torch lighters have a higher temp as regular lighters, wasting slightly more THC.


----------



## zacamo

i prefer torch lights.
i think they're healthier than normal lighters (less exhaust due to the higher combustion temperature), and you never have to hold them on the weed as long as you do with a normal lighter. the only thing is you DEFINITELY have to make sure NOT to torch with one. they can do a lot of damage to the bowl if you hold it on the bud too long.


----------



## jacquescousteau

I'm definitely with Eon on this, "corner" it.. we actually call it "hippy hitting it" here, though.. basically, the idea is that everyone gets some fresh green.

When you "hover" it, you light the whole bowl, thereby negating anyone else's chances at that fresh taste.


----------



## Morrison's Lament

I've been giving quite a bit of thought to this recently because of my tiny little bowl (I should really just go and buy a bigger one).

At the moment , I find that cornering the bowl means it just takes longer to inhale the hit, so I tend to semi-torch it really.... Although I do worry about the temp.. 

There's pretty much no way anyone is going to get a second hit from a bowl as tiny as this one anyway, but maybe I should try hovering more, but that means more air gets in which means less smoke which means smaller hits ..... oh the physics of getting high, why must they be so complex?!?! 

--- G.


----------



## Pimp Lazy

We call cornering here 'greening'.  And when you green a bowl you hold it off to the side a little bit and draw the flame with your breath down towards the side of the bowl.  This way the weed heats up and doesn't pyrolize the thc as it would if you just shoved the lighter in there.  The main purpose is so everybody gets green hits.


----------



## Pimp Lazy

^^^ Also nice with this method is that it runs down the side of the bowl so it burns all the way to the bottom instead of just getting torched on the top and staying green on the bottom.  You get a much more even burn.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Wow, is all this really necessary?  Do you think you're actually getting higher off a bowl using these methods?


----------



## xXTOKERXx

DarthGuru said:
			
		

> *yes, smoking a joint will get you higher than smoking a bowl.  But the amount of herb in a joint is significantly larger than the amount put into a bowl.  A lot of it is wasted, but one joint will most likely get you higher than smoking one bowl.
> 
> In smoking out of a bowl, I believe how the weed is packed is the most essential part.  It should be packed tightly but not too much to the point where you can't inhale.  Repacking and pushing down after each hit seemingly also makes it hit a bit better.  INMO holding it in is a technique you can use with any device and will make you from a little to a good amount higher.  To each their own, however high they want to be off their hits.
> 
> Truthfully xXTOKERXx, I cant really understand what you are talking about.  I mean it's fine to have all your own preferences in smoking devices, but how does a pipe get you fucked for less?  I guess it makes sense that it uses less weed than a joint, but inmo a pipe is the least effective smoking device.  A bong or gravity bong, by far, is much more potent than a pipe.  Anyways joints, and blunts are more of my thing, but sometimes, it's just too easy to pack your pipe and get a couple hits when you just want to chill out and not get bombed out of your head, usually small and portable too.
> 
> sorry can you rephrase or explain again?   Head is spinning and you're bored at the same time?  Sorry just having a hard time understanding that last part. *




lol the point where its uncomfortible and you feel tired, bored and ill....


----------



## Kanaba

everyone that thinks that hovering the lighter above the weed automatically blackens all the green, is wrong. i smoke bowls all the time, and i NEVER torch the weed, and every time i hit it i only take up like a quarter of the surface area of the weed. i can usually get about 3-4 good green hits off the face of a freshly packed bowl. you just have to hover it in the desired 'quadrant' over the bowl. imagine an X-Y coordinate plane, hovering directly over the bowl. just relegate the flame to a far corner of the first quadrant, and you'll only end up burning the upper left hand section of the green. now that i've typed all that, i realize im getting way too far into this... but dammit, its entertaining! and plus, i like to carry science to every part of my life, including my bowl smoking. so... just visualize the coordinate plane man, and chart your hits!


----------



## badfish420

id say vaporizer since it uses a very low amount of weed and u get really high.  this is based on my first vapo experience last night.  although its expensive, i got mine for free..also theres no odor with it. its good for me

then again i love just hitting a j or smoking a bowl...


----------



## aaashrimp

Besides a vaporizer, hot knifeing is probly the most effective way to get more bang for your buck. It's fun, requires a $0 investment in equipment(asuming you have kitchen knives in your home.), and gets you really stoned off little amounts...


----------



## gigolo aunt

A good way of burning your weed would be to smoke it out of a lightbulb. It gets you reeeally stoned with not very much weed. You bang on the top of a lightbulb until all the glass and inside shit falls through and get it out..then you wash it out with salt and water, and make sure you get all the white lining out of the inside. Let it dry out and put a bowl inside it, plug the top with a finger and cook the weed on the bottom with a lighter until it vaporizes and take the hit (you can suck the smoke out through a straw, or just take it though the hole..it works either way). Smoke your weed tweaker style! Hey, it works..makes your weed last longer.


----------



## geetered

I pack my bowl loose and only pack 2-3 good hits, then i hit as hard as possible and then exhale and get high


----------



## pr0ficient

Joints are only good when you are smoking schwagg, or any kind of pot that requires a lot of smoking to get high. A joint is constantly burning and you loose a lot of smoke that could be getting you high....AND a lot of times it's an inconvenience to smoke the entire roach, so you are wasting even more weed. By using a bowl you waste much less smoke and are able to smoke 100% of the weed, now joints taste good, but not as good as smoking some dank out of a clean glass bowl! The only time I'll smoke a joint if I have schwagg and don't feel like packing a hundred bowls to get stoned.


----------



## fizzacyst

zacamo said:
			
		

> *i prefer torch lights.
> i think they're healthier than normal lighters (less exhaust due to the higher combustion temperature), and you never have to hold them on the weed as long as you do with a normal lighter. *



less exhuast? they are burning hotter... but that doesnt mean less exhuast. jet-flame lighters are also consuming way more fuel (an thus producing more exhuast). also... the fuel they burn may/may not be worse for you than what goes into a regular lighter. butane is adultered quite a bit with scent chems for safety reasons.


----------



## emopunksucksnuts

I have a glass bowl, a water bong, and an assortment of papers....the thing i use most is joints because im always on the run, going to do other things....it is easy to conceal, and i can walk around and smoke....when im at home and i can just chill, i love to bust out the bong, pack a fat bowl, and sit on the deck looking into the woods, or into the sunset....

nick


----------



## StuffedTiger

using a pipe is very easy.   My only advice would be to keep the flame away from the bud when you're lighting it, so the thc is heated slowly.  But even that isn't a big deal, you'll get high either way.

pipes use considerably less weed than bongs...


----------



## synthetic sunrise

you kids saying that a joint gets you more stoned than a bowl are either complete noobs who have never smoked a pipe, or you're doing something REALLLLY fucking wrong.

pack a bowl, then learn to burn only parts of it. instead of toasting the entire thing just do half or quarter of the bowl at a time, so not much burns.

or if you want to kick it old man stylee without having to re-light, you can pack it nice and deep and then burn most of it, but puff gently on it and a nice cherry will form in the bottom and you won't have to re-light it as much. it is a little more wasteful though.


----------



## Lawrence Arms

YES MAN! thats how i smoke my bowls, just keep it lit, this is when im by myself though, or else everyones like hey man what the fuck is thsi?!?! WABAMM!!! You know what? Im high right now, and i think we should make a story. But you can only add to it when your high, but i dont really feel any good begininggns to a story right now , so ill let someone else start it. Oh yeah it shoudl be ina new thread too, cause this one is about joints and bongs.


----------



## StuffedTiger

^dude, you should start that thread someday...


----------



## RyanM

and *story starter*

*sneaks in at 4 in the morning*    *steals all the weed from the sleeping pot heads*

*runs outside throws all the weed in a big huge pile*

*Pours gasoline and sets the weed on fire*

*speeds into a secret hiding spot in the sky*


----------



## Lawrence Arms

OK OK OK wait i dont get it. Is it funny because the guy is actually another pot head, but he is sooo stoned he gets paranoid and sets it on fire, or is it just that he was all anti druggie and he wanted to not let them smoke?


----------



## ev0l

wtf....this has nothing to do with.........*lowers head*...he's a pyro : (


----------



## komcaz51

gigolo aunt said:
			
		

> *A good way of burning your weed would be to smoke it out of a lightbulb. It gets you reeeally stoned with not very much weed. You bang on the top of a lightbulb until all the glass and inside shit falls through and get it out..then you wash it out with salt and water, and make sure you get all the white lining out of the inside. Let it dry out and put a bowl inside it, plug the top with a finger and cook the weed on the bottom with a lighter until it vaporizes and take the hit (you can suck the smoke out through a straw, or just take it though the hole..it works either way). Smoke your weed tweaker style! Hey, it works..makes your weed last longer. *



Could you explain this to me more? I want to make something like that but not comepletly sure how. i got lightbulb with no white(just clear) wondering if you could help me out with making it, just a little more detail please


----------



## Liquid SNake

if u want to get the most smoke outta your bowl, i would have to say u should use a jet lighter with a long flame. This makes it a lot easier for u to light the whole bowl.


----------



## synthetic sunrise

also it's true that a jet lighter COULD have less exhaust. when something burns efficiently there is less smoggy crap given off by it (and less pollution). this is why it's safe to cook indoors with a gas stove.. the exhaust is mostly just hot gas rather than unburned fuel particles. but honestly, i don't know how much difference it makes with lighters.


----------



## pillpopper836

i pack my bowl tight and take in as much smoke as you can then after you like it put your lighter over the top when you are taking a hit so you get more and it stays lit and you don't have to keep lighting it i would hold the hit in for at least 8 seconds.


----------



## i are spectre

ya, kanaba's quadrant idea seems like a pretty good way. it seems youd have to make sure you inhaled all the smoke each time you light it, otherwise you cant breathe in anymore and it still burns. i bet 1 hitters are the most efficient way actually, so try to mimic that with a bowl, eh?


----------



## uncle-toast

Jeez, just buy a new bong!


----------

